# warehouse project



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

This is the warehouse i'm working on, havent figured out how im gonna finish the windows yet


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

D-n-H, pretty cool! Is that real stone? 

As far as finishing the windows, I'm not sure if you are going to open them up or leave them closed, but I saw where someone kept the window opening closed and painted the window openings black (where you have the Xs) and then put glass (well plastic) over that and it looked pretty good. When the light hit them they reflected what was around them.


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

yes those are all individual stones, glue on to cement board with landscape block adhesive, like the window idea you mentioned


----------

